# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  نصب ویندوز از طریق سرور شبکه بر روی سیستمهای دیگر

## mRizvandi

سلام

من در سایت یه جستجو کردم اما چیزی یافت نشد.
سوال من اینه که در یک شبکه (domain) که ویندوز سرور 2003 و کلاینتها همگی xp هستند چطور میشه برای یک دستگاه ویندوز نصب کرد. (منظورم دستگاهی است که هنوز ویندوز روی اون نصب نشده). سیستمهایی که دارای کارت شبکه onboard هستد در زمان بالا آمدن پیغامی مبنی بر بوت از طریق شبکه میدن اما چطوری و ادامه کار و تنظیمات ویندوز رو نمی دونم
 :چشمک:

----------


## hamidr1st

> سلام
> 
> من در سایت یه جستجو کردم اما چیزی یافت نشد.
> سوال من اینه که در یک شبکه (domain) که ویندوز سرور 2003 و کلاینتها همگی xp هستند چطور میشه برای یک دستگاه ویندوز نصب کرد. (منظورم دستگاهی است که هنوز ویندوز روی اون نصب نشده). سیستمهایی که دارای کارت شبکه onboard هستد در زمان بالا آمدن پیغامی مبنی بر بوت از طریق شبکه میدن اما چطوری و ادامه کار و تنظیمات ویندوز رو نمی دونم


توی کتاب اورجینال Windows 2003 این کارو می تونی یاد بگیری

----------


## cybercoder

با استفاده از Norton Ghost
بهترین کار اینه که روی یکی از کلاینت ها ویندوز نصب کنی و بعد از درایوش image بگیری
بعد هم روی بقیه دستگاه هات restore کنی

( 500 دفعه اینو نوشتم )

----------


## Gladiator

بروی سرورتون سرویس Remote Installation Service رو نصب و تنظیم کن ، یک فلاپی دیسک خام رو برای ایجاد دیسک بوت نیاز داری ، بعد از انجام تنظیمات سمت سرور میتونی با بوت کردن سیستم بدون سیستم عامل با این دیسک بوت بروی اون ویندوز 2000 و یا اکس پی نصب کنی .

توجه : همه کارتهای شبکه این سرویس رو پشتیبانی نمیکنند .

موفق باشی .

----------


## hamidr1st

> با استفاده از Norton Ghost
> بهترین کار اینه که روی یکی از کلاینت ها ویندوز نصب کنی و بعد از درایوش image بگیری
> بعد هم روی بقیه دستگاه هات restore کنی
> 
> ( 500 دفعه اینو نوشتم )


مرسی، خیلی راهنماییتون خوبه اما خیلی هم کلی و مختصره. از چه کتاب یا سایتی میشه نحوه انجام این کار رو به صورت قدم به قدم یتد گرفت ؟

----------


## houtanal

" از چه کتاب یا سایتی میشه نحوه انجام این کار رو به صورت قدم به قدم یتد گرفت ؟ "

" توی کتاب اورجینال Windows 2003 این کارو می تونی یاد بگیری "

----------


## sarami

لازم به ذکره که NIC cart شما حتما باید PXE boot Rom رو ساپروت کنه اگه کارت شبکه شما PXE رو نداشته باشه باید شما دیسکتی که PXE رو شبیه سازی میکنه رو ایجاد کنین  بعدش از سرویس RIS که فکر میکنم Remote Instalation Service هستش برا این کار میتونین کمک بگیرین علاوه بر اون باید شبکه شما حتما DHCP رو داشته باشه تا IP های موقتی رو به client ها بده و حتما باید DNS راه اندازی شده باشه متاسفانه بحث ایجاد دیسکت و فرایند این کار طولانی ایه بهتره به کتاب Windows Server 2003 Environment مراجعه کنین

----------


## cybercoder

با ghost یک دیسکت Bootable میشه ساخت که با استفاده از PCDOS شرکت IBM یک درایو برات از رو سرور MAP کنه اون وقت می تونی بری تو اون درایو و سیستم عامل رو از روش نصب کنی یا Image که تو اون درایو هست رو Restore کنی منتهی تفاوتش با اونچیزی که دوستان میگن اینه که نمیشه از راه دور Windows رو نصب کرد.

چیییییییییییی نوشتم


موفق باشی

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

از راهنمایاتون ممنون. دنبال Remote Installation Service بودم.
با Norton Ghost هم کار کردم اما شبکه چیز دیکه ای است و من دنبال اون بودم. متشکر از کل دوستان
;-) (-;

----------


## npipn_npipn

من یه لپ تاپ دارم که سی دی رامش خرابه. از طریق شبکه چه طور می شه روش ویندوز ویستا نصب کرد.
ضمنا من سه تا دستگاه سی دی رام یو اس بی دارم ولی این لپ تاپ اونا را رو برای بوت شناسایی نمی کنه (فقط هارد دیسک و کول دیسک رو برای بوت می شناسه)

----------


## cybercoder

خوب از روی Cool Disk بوت کن راحت تر از شبکه است
اما اگر مصرید که از طریق RIS این کار رو انجام بدید بالا رو بخونید

موفق باشید

----------


## n_samay

با سلام به اساتید محترم
قبلا این مسئله مطرح شد توی همین بخش و به دوستان گفتم اگه تعداد افرادی که میخوان ده نفر باسن اموزش کاملشو براتون میزارم فارس و قدم به قدم در ضمن حتما به ده نفر برسن نه فک کنید دارم کلاس میزارم نه به خدا چون وقت میره به صورت کامل میخوام بدونم حداقل ده نفر استفاده میکنن :خجالت:

----------


## cybercoder

به اندازه کافی در این مورد آموزش وجود داره می تونید لینک هاش رو برای دوستان بفرستید.

----------


## n_samay

فارسی جیگرم وگرنه بله انگلیسی تا دلت بخواد

----------


## n_samay

در ضمن اگه انگلیسی بخواین دیگه احتیاج به من ندارن خودشون google کنن پیدا میشه

----------


## rmsaaa

> با سلام به اساتید محترم
> قبلا این مسئله مطرح شد توی همین بخش و به دوستان گفتم اگه تعداد افرادی که میخوان ده نفر باسن اموزش کاملشو براتون میزارم فارس و قدم به قدم در ضمن حتما به ده نفر برسن نه فک کنید دارم کلاس میزارم نه به خدا چون وقت میره به صورت کامل میخوام بدونم حداقل ده نفر استفاده میکنن


سلام دوست گلم:
لطفا شما بحث رو شروع کن.بچه ها یکی یکی اضافه میشن.فکر میکنم تا شروع نکنی کسی هم حرکت نمی کنه.حداقل ما چند نفر استفاده می کنیم و به افراد دیگه هم میرسونیم.پس اینطوری هم تعداد از 10 نفر بیشتر میشه.

----------


## msh_gold

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز 
من هم خيلي دنبال اين مطلب بودم و از دوست عزيزمون خواهش مي كنم آموزش رو شروع كنن.
با تشكر

----------


## tefos666

:خجالت: سلام ،‌فكر كنم بايد از RIS استفاده كني remote installation ، اول بايد اونو رو سرور نصب كني و ضمنا بيشتر به درد جاهايي ميخوره كه بيشتر spec سيستماشون يكي هستش چون براي نصب درايورها بايد بري يكسري فايل درايور با پسوند inf  مثلا مادربرد ، .... رو پيدا كني و تو يكي از پوشه هاي RIS كپي كني تا موقع نصب به مشكل نخوري و فقط ميري تمام مادربوردها رو با Network بوت ميكني وقتي ريستارت شه boot from Network اجرا ميشه و الباقي ماجرا پس حواست باشه گام دوم مادربردت اگه onboard Lan داره بايد قابليت Boot from LAn هم داشته باشه ...   ، اميدوارم مفيد واقع شده باشه.

----------


## babak8596

با سلام

من خواهش دارم نحوه نصب ويندوز از طريقه شبكه را آموزش دهيد

يك سئوال آيا در اين روش ميشود اين ويندوز ايميج را از سيستمي كه روي آن ويندوز نصب شده و تعدادي نرم افزار نصب شده گرفته شود و بعد با اين روش بروي سيستمهايي با همان هاردوير نصب شود به عبارت ديگر من ميخوام بدونم كه آيا با اين روش فقط ميشود ويندوز تنها را ريخت يا اينكه ميشود همراه آن چند نرم افزار هم نصب كرد كه همه از طريق شبكه باشند ؟


آقا تو پست ها قبلي ديدم كه گفته بودين بايد ١٠ تا درخواست داشته باشين تا آموزش بدين ، لطفا بفر مائين چند تا درخواست تا حالا اومده اگه ١٠ تا نشده من به دوستان بگم پست بزارن.

قبلا تشكر ميكنم

----------


## MozenAbasi

من هم خیلی وقته که دنبال همچین چیزی می گردم .
اگه کارت شبکه Boot Rom نداشته باشه چه طوری میشه اون رو شبیه سازی کرد ؟




________________________________________
به کسی که از او علم می آموزید احترام کنید . امام صادق (ع)

----------


## fardnia

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان 

آموزش کامل این کار را می تونید از 

http://www.fardnia.com/Learning.aspx...tm&size=4450px

ببنید هم برای 98 و داس هم برای xp

امیدورام مورد توجه دوستان قرار بگیرد . هر سوالی داشتید در همین پست بنویسید تا دیگران هم بتونن استفاده کنند.

----------


## parsadsa

بابا دمت گرم ...خوب شد یکی گفت حالا اونایی که میدونن هم حی ناز میکنن

----------


## debian@ubuntu

آقا دست شما  درد نکنه عالی بود 
من در اینجا  با مشکل روبه رو شدم راهنمایی کنید
Rcvd DHCP inform Msg for IP 192.168.1.2, Mac 00:1F:D0:55:EC:4D [03/11 22:09:25.334]
Rcvd DHCP Discover Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 6C:F0:49:92:68:AE [03/11 22:09:57.569]
Client requested address 0.68.101.115 [03/11 22:09:57.569]
DHCP: proposed address 192.168.1.6 [03/11 22:09:57.569]
Rcvd DHCP Rqst Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 6C:F0:49:92:68:AE [03/11 22:10:01.631]
Previously allocated address 192.168.1.6 acked [03/11 22:10:01.631]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 2070 [03/11 22:10:01.647]
Read request for file <boot\pxeboot.com>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:01.647]
Using local port 61628 [03/11 22:10:01.647]
<boot\pxeboot.com>: sent 49 blks, 25068 bytes in 0 s. 0 blk resent [03/11 22:10:01.663]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 2071 [03/11 22:10:03.647]
Read request for file <boot\bootmgr.exe>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:03.647]
Using local port 61629 [03/11 22:10:03.678]
<boot\bootmgr.exe>: sent 817 blks, 417896 bytes in 0 s. 0 blk resent [03/11 22:10:03.881]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12255 [03/11 22:10:04.225]
Read request for file <\Boot\Fonts\wgl4_boot.ttf>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:04.225]
File <Boot\Fonts\wgl4_boot.ttf> : error 3 in system call CreateFile The system cannot find the path specified. [03/11 22:10:04.225]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12256 [03/11 22:10:04.303]
Read request for file <\boot\boot.ini>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:04.303]
File <boot\boot.ini> : error 2 in system call CreateFile The system cannot find the file specified. [03/11 22:10:04.303]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12257 [03/11 22:10:19.866]
Read request for file <\Boot\BCD>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:19.866]
OACK: <tsize=12288,> [03/11 22:10:19.881]
Using local port 61632 [03/11 22:10:19.881]
Peer returns ERROR <TFTP Aborted> -> aborting transfer [03/11 22:10:19.881]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12258 [03/11 22:10:19.881]
Read request for file <\Boot\BCD>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:19.881]
OACK: <tsize=12288,> [03/11 22:10:19.881]
Using local port 61633 [03/11 22:10:19.881]
<Boot\BCD>: sent 25 blks, 12288 bytes in 0 s. 0 blk resent [03/11 22:10:19.881]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12259 [03/11 22:10:19.881]
Read request for file <\Boot\Fonts\wgl4_boot.ttf>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:19.881]
File <Boot\Fonts\wgl4_boot.ttf> : error 3 in system call CreateFile The system cannot find the path specified. [03/11 22:10:19.881]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12260 [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Read request for file <\hiberfil.sys>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:19.897]
File <hiberfil.sys> : error 2 in system call CreateFile The system cannot find the file specified. [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12261 [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Read request for file <\Boot\WinPE.wim>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:19.897]
OACK: <tsize=164002999,> [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Using local port 61636 [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12262 [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Peer returns ERROR <TFTP Aborted> -> aborting transfer [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Read request for file <\boot\boot.sdi>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:19.897]
OACK: <tsize=3170304,> [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Using local port 61637 [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Peer returns ERROR <TFTP Aborted> -> aborting transfer [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12263 [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Read request for file <\boot\boot.sdi>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:19.897]
OACK: <tsize=3170304,> [03/11 22:10:19.897]
Using local port 61638 [03/11 22:10:19.897]
<boot\boot.sdi>: sent 6193 blks, 3170304 bytes in 2 s. 0 blk resent [03/11 22:10:21.506]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12264 [03/11 22:10:21.522]
Read request for file <\Boot\WinPE.wim>. Mode octet [03/11 22:10:21.522]
OACK: <tsize=164002999,> [03/11 22:10:21.522]
Using local port 61639 [03/11 22:10:21.522]
<Boot\WinPE.wim>: sent 320319 blks, 164002999 bytes in 97 s. 0 blk resent [03/11 22:11:58.069]
Connection received from 192.168.1.6 on port 12369 [03/11 22:11:59.225]
Read request for file <\Boot\Fonts\wgl4_boot.ttf>. Mode octet [03/11 22:11:59.225]
File <Boot\Fonts\wgl4_boot.ttf> : error 3 in system call CreateFile The system cannot find the path specified. [03/11 22:11:59.225]
Rcvd DHCP inform Msg for IP 192.168.1.2, Mac 00:1F:D0:55:EC:4D [03/11 22:23:00.250]
Rcvd DHCP Rqst Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:1D:BA:B8:4C:04 [03/11 22:47:23.830]
Rcvd DHCP Discover Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:1D:BA:B8:4C:04 [03/11 22:47:23.841]
Client requested address 0.68.101.115 [03/11 22:47:23.841]
DHCP: proposed address 192.168.1.5 [03/11 22:47:23.841]
Rcvd DHCP Rqst Msg for IP 0.0.0.0, Mac 00:1D:BA:B8:4C:04 [03/11 22:47:23.843]
Previously allocated address 192.168.1.5 acked [03/11 22:47:23.843]
Rcvd DHCP inform Msg for IP 192.168.1.5, Mac 00:1D:BA:B8:4C:04 [03/11 22:47:47.716]
یک خطا در log ثبت شده و ورود به محیط خط فرمان در کلاینت دستور net use خطا
راستی سیستم بدون پاراتیشن هستش

----------


## Dr.Bronx

با استفاده از switch های winnt32.exe میشه این کار رو مثل آب خوردن انجام داد دوستان . نیازی به این همه داستان سرایی نداره دیگه .

در مورد پارامتر های makelocalsource , s , syspart , تحقیق کنید . اگر هم سیستم های متفاوت است می تونید از پارامتر udf و فایل های udb استفاده کنید . البته پیشنهاد من اینه قبل از همه این کارها روش Unattended رو کامل درک کنید و کار کنید . برای راهنمایی هم می تونید به این سایت برید : http://unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/

موفق باشید ./

----------

